# JSF Parameter



## Grumle (4. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

hab folgendes:

IN JSF:

```
<h:commandButton value="Löschen" action="#{bean.showMessage}"> 
			<f:param name="message" value="bla bla"/> 
		</h:commandButton>
```

in der Bean:


```
public String delete() {
		String bla = (String)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap().get("message");
		System.out.println(bla);
		return "true";
	}
```


Ausgabe ist immer:

null


Also er findet den Wert des Parametes nicht, kann mit jemand helfen?

Danke[/b]


----------



## Gast (4. Dez 2006)

sorry Methode heißt natürlich nicht delete sondern showMessage!


----------



## Gast (4. Dez 2006)

habs selber gelöst


----------



## SaschaLR (25. Jun 2007)

Verrätst du uns auch die Lösung oder bist du einen anderen Weg gegangen?


----------



## raptor (21. Aug 2007)

Die Lösung würde mich auch interessieren. Herzlichen Dank..


----------

